# PROPERT.AE , great 3D images!



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

for the insiders:

try to get the first issue of ProperT.Ae, some new property magazine for the UAE , i guess it was released april or may, it has about 15 great 3D images of Dubai in it, you mean the towers actually come out the paper!! 
the ET looks so sharp it seems you could hurt yourself!!

Try to get it!!


----------



## markmywords (Feb 16, 2005)

One development relased an ad like that in a magazine. Is it the same type were you need a special film to view the image?


----------



## mofo (Jun 9, 2005)

You can also download some PDF's from the site; it's got some cool images, nothing new, but still cool 

http://propert.ae/


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

you need kind of 3D glasses , with a green and a red part.
it comes with the magazine.
i would love to get it here every month, but no possibility.
it also comes with a dvd sometimes..


----------

